# New Humminbird Solix 12 and 15 inch versions



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

Humminbird has been hinting that it was coming up with a biggie. Well in my estimation they have. They named it the Solix and it is available in 12 and 15 inch versions.

They just released the specifics on it along with a video. To me this is everything a fishfinder/gps should be. The 15 inch si model runs 3499.00 and the 12 inch si is like 2799.99

So they won't be gracing my boat any time soon. I will just have to be satisfied with my new Mega helix 10 GN2. If I had the funds though the Solix 12 would be my next unit.
Below is a link from bass resource on a test run with the 15 inch unit.

Warning watching the video could have drastic effect on your financial status.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10154794674545915


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

To rich for my blood. Hell i only paid 3200 for my boat!


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

http://www.humminbird.com/Freshwater/Lifestyle/SOLIX_FW/


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I could make many house payments at those prices. I was admiring the Helix 9 si, gen2, and then the Solix pops up and I'm thinking wow! What's next? That 9gen2 is a serious tool.And I have had my 9si out just about 5 times, and my unit is outdated, not once but twice! ! Just like the Terrova and the Ultrex!


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

next all your gonna have to do is buy a 42" screen tv, hi def, and buy a program for it, hook a transducer up, and you can fish find and watch Bill Dance at the same time.


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Maybe my age is showing,but it seems that now these days everything is a a gadget or gimmick,and you always have to have the latest or the best.Trying to keep up with the pros is not possible,they have sponsors,and backers and are given products free.To much hype.I started fishing over 50 years ago with my dad and a a bamboo pole,then a mitchell 300.I personally do not need to spend 1,000 dollars for a stella reel and a lummis rod to have fun.I think we all get caught up in the hype.Just have fun.


----------

